# VirtualDub Xvid Twopass Problem!



## XorpheX (23. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

aalso, ich hab folgendes Problem...
Ich habe ein Video erstellt, und wollte dies mit dem Xvid Codec encodieren mithilfe von VirtualDub, und nachdem ich ein bestimmtes Tutorial gelesen habe, mit den Twopass verfahren...so, ich habe bei mir schon alle Einstellungen vorgenommen, qualitätsmässig und stelle dann in der Konfiguration von Xvid "Encoding Type: Twopass - 1st pass" ein, dann klick ich auf OK und und starte den ersten, schnellen Durchlauf mit "File > Save as Avi.." so, sobald das fertig ist, gehe ich wieder in die Konfiguration von Xvid und stelle nur "Encoding Type: Twopass - 2nd pass" ein und dannach geh ich auf "more" und wähle meine vorher erstellte pass Datei... Dannach stelle ich noch die größe ein und klicke hier auch "File > Save as Avi..." so, aber die Datei die dabei rauskommt, ist nicht wie gewollt 5 mb groß (es ist nur ein 20 sek Film zum Test), sondern eine über 20 mb große Datei und ich weiss einfach nicht, was ich falsch mache..Vielleicht weiss jemand von euch Rat?
Danke...

PS: Natürlich hab ich auh schon gegooglet, aber ich hab nichts brauchbares gefunden, denn ich mach es ja auch, wie beschrieben...


----------



## blount (23. März 2005)

Hi XorpheX,

solche direkten export Probleme in DIVX / XVID
sind schon in mehreren Programmen mit mehreren
Codecs aufgetreten. Normalerweise bei two-passes
lässt du zuerst 1st-pass durchlaufen ,dann legt
DIVX / XVID eine log datei (txt) und eine (schein) avi
datei an in der die Komprimierungsinformationen
für den 2nd-pass gespeichert sind.

Nach dem ersten Durchlauf brauchst du normalerweise
nicht nochmal die log datei auszuwählen, da DIVX / XVID
sich diese Position vom ersten Durchlauf noch gemerkt
hat (jedenfalls falls dies hintereinander ausgeführt wird).
Einfach nur selbe Einstellungen beibehalten und nur
in der Codec-Konfiguration von 1st-pass auf 2nd-pass
umstellen und gleich nochmal durchlaufen lassen.

Wenn du die »perfekte« DIVX / XVID Komoprimierung
haben möchtest erreichst du indem du deinen Film
als DV avi (pal) exportierst und dann mist Mr.DivX
analysieren und encodieren lässt. (Damit habe ich
jedenfalls die besten Ergebnisse erziehlt.)


----------



## XorpheX (23. März 2005)

Hallo blount,

danke für die Antwort,
also soll ich jetzt einfach bei ersten Durchlauf z.b. als test.avi speichern und dannach direkt wenn das fertig ist, wieder auf die Konifiguration und dort einfach nur 2nd Pass auswählen und keine weiteren Einstellungen vornehmen und auf "Save as Avi.." ? Soll ich die denn auch test.avi nennen und die alte Überschreiben oder soll ich die beispielsweise test2.avi nennen?

mfg

XorpheX


----------



## blount (23. März 2005)

Nee nicht neu benennen.
Einfach die Datei aus dem 1st-pass überschreiben
That's it.


----------



## XorpheX (23. März 2005)

Achso, Okay, Danke!
Achja, und soll ich, wenn ich das mit dem 1st Pass eingestellt habe und auf "Save as Avi..." klicke, unten das Häckchen "Don't run this Job now; ...." klicken?  Weil in manchen Tutorials stehts so....ich weiss echt nicht, was ich jetzt genau tun soll...

Achja, und du hasst je gesagt:  

  Wenn du die »perfekte« DIVX / XVID Komoprimierung
  haben möchtest erreichst du indem du deinen Film
  als DV avi (pal) exportierst und dann mist Mr.DivX
  analysieren und encodieren lässt. (Damit habe ich
  jedenfalls die besten Ergebnisse erziehlt.)

Du meinst sicher Dr.DivX....das hab ich bei mir auch, ist das encodieren mit Dr.DivX denn besser als mit VirtualDub und Xvid?
Okay, danke....

Cya


----------



## blount (23. März 2005)

Also Dr.Divx analysiert halt vorher den kompletten
Film mit variabler bitrate wenn dies gewünscht ist.
Da Dr.Divx das Programm vom Hersteller von Divx
ist denke ich mal das dies die optimalste Encodierung
ermöglicht, denn wenn der Hersteller nicht die
Besten Encodierungsmöglichkeiten erreicht wer
denn dann?! ^^


----------

